

How a 2-man startup got 1000 signups in their first week with no product - tair
http://blog.stockapps.net/how-2-man-startup-did-1000-signups-in-their-first-week-with-no-actual-product/

======
minimaxir
_For instance, we try to greet newly joined Stockapps authors on Twitter.
Also, we 've spent some time to bring the faces of our supporters to our
landing page._

That actually is really creepy and I would immediately stop using whatever
startup that did that.

~~~
tair
That might sound right for all users, however we're running a multi-sided
model where we try to personally gather a group of authors/publishers. Thanks
for your comment anyway :)

